# What's fair for this bike



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm new other than reading and learning over the last several months. I have come across this bike that the gentleman says is for sale but he won't put a price on it. I want to make him a fair offer but I'm not sure what that should be. Here's what I think I know all the parts are there if it's not on the bike he has a box full of parts that go with it. Head badge is Chicago cycle company Cadillac. Motorbike on the tank. I didn't get the serial number so can't get the exact year. My guess is late 30s early 40s. It's hanging in a pole barn and was hard to get pictures. I would love to get this bike and make it a rider for myself. Any help would be appreciated. I will add the pictures I have when I figure it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 26, 2016)

Picture speaks a thousand words. ...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Picture speaks a thousand words. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Put a couple on now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparrecyclers (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow great find! Schwinn Built 37 or newer. Have any pics of the front end and box of parts?


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 26, 2016)

2,000.00


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

moparrecyclers said:


> Wow great find! Schwinn Built 37 or newer. Have any pics of the front end and box of parts?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Dec 26, 2016)

I tend to shy away from Schwinn's myself, because I think that they are overpriced & too specific as to parts for them. From my limited knowledge, it looks late thirties. I'm sure some of the experts here can tell you. It may be worth more than you might think. Whatever you do, if you really want this bike, don't give away the location until you have it in your possession. Forewarned is forearmed, good luck w/ the purchase.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

Kramai88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Best I have. I was on a 12ft step ladder trying to get a closer look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 26, 2016)

1938,39. Plastic delta lens in the silver ray,front tank strap is way back,mid 38,on up. Sliding clamp mesinger seat too,1939....2k is a fair offer,tank is beeyoutifull! Not impossible to find a chrome deluxe winger,original black pre war 6 hole rack might be a bit more work though.  Hope you end up with it. Don't restore it! Bring it back to life!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2016)

Get it. Get it NOW.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 26, 2016)

I can't see you going wrong with $2000.  I think that is a VERY safe offer


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> 1938,39. Plastic delta lens in the silver ray,front tank strap is way back,mid 38,on up. Sliding clamp mesinger seat too,1939....2k is a fair offer,tank is beeyoutifull! Not impossible to find a chrome deluxe winger,original black pre war 6 hole rack might be a bit more work though.  Hope you end up with it. Don't restore it! Bring it back to life!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




The black rack chain guard basket and speedometer are there in a box. I would not restore it I like crusty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 26, 2016)

Rack is 300 -500,,correct chainguard is 100-150,built-in horn button in the bars is most likely gone/broke off,but,that's not counting what might or might not be in the box of parts. Looks like it has the correct torrington 10 pedals,too. Looks like a no- brainer to me. Easy revival, schwinn parts aren't hard. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes. Looks like a late 1938 or 1939 Motorbike. Tank has the strap farther back. Buy it if you can! Or better yet, let me!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd offer 1500 and be prepared to work up to 2k...I wouldn't want to go much north of that so leave negotiating room to work with the seller.
Also, depends on the environment and how the piece is presented.
Go get it, that's the way to find em.
Chris


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the help. I have several 50s /60s bikes but hadn't been lucky enough to come across one this old I just knew I have to get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Dec 26, 2016)

That's a nice old bike, if you want it get off the computer gather your mad money and go get it.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd love to own one of those.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2016)

Due to the condition of the plated pieces, I wouldn't do a thing to the paint. Not sure I'd even wipe it down. Perfect candidate for an as-found rider


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 26, 2016)

start at $800.then go from there.sounds like he doesn't know the value of bikes.its not really an insulting offer either.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2016)

Dont give any info about where it is.lol I guarantee you there are members looking on Illinois C,L, as you read this.lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2016)

vincev said:


> Dont give any info about where it is.lol I guarantee you there are members looking on Illinois C,L, as you read this.lol



After a lil sleuthing this baby is on its way to Cali!!!



JK. Even if I knew where this was I wouldn't snatch it up. Now go get it before someone else does man!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> After a lil sleuthing this baby is on its way to Cali!!!
> 
> That ol'California Cartel again!!   I call dibs on a "CC" t-shirt after one gets produced!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2016)

Great find!
Looks like a 39 to me.
I like the the plain wheel/ non AS&Co,
 Cycle Supply type, Motorbike tank decal.
The fender decals are even pretty cool.
I don't think I would have left there without that bike in the back of the truck.
Go get it, don't worry about the cost. If you get buyers remorse later or you feel like you paid too much for it, send me a message, I'll buy it off you just like it sits.
Beware! 
There's a guy in Rock Island that probably already has a bead on it.
GO GET THAT BIKE, MAN!


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, get it before it goes to Rock Island and that sweet honest Abe fender ends up on eBay!!!


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 27, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> Yes, get it before it goes to Rock Island and that sweet honest Abe fender ends up on eBay!!!




New to the cabe not new to buying and trading. I know better than to have you guys start running my traps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Kramai88 said:


> New to the cabe not new to buying and trading. I know better than to have you guys start running my traps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So......did ya get it?????


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> So......did ya get it?????




Talked to seller again yesterday getting closer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 1, 2017)

dave the wave said:


> start at $800.then go from there.sounds like he doesn't know the value of bikes.its not really an insulting offer either.



?.... 800? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

